# Dan Gurney Classic at LenJet



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Added Race*

There will be an added race for Johnny Lightning/Auto World cars with Fray style bodies.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

ASRL TransAm field









ASRL TransAm Podium









Open Podium









Johnny Lightning Podium









Results will be posted on the HOCOC Weebly site soon.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

TransAms were run on the Champion track









Open cars were run on the Parma track









JL cars were run on the Shamrock Glen track


----------

